# Leaf litter 3 gallon twigs and berries.



## Greedy (May 26, 2010)

I decided to go very minimal on my planting of this tank, I went with a 3 gallon rimless from the lfs Aquaworks, and I collected some braches and oak leafs to decorate the tank, with the addition of some indian almond leaves i ordered. 

The plant in this tank is duckweed, soon the it will spread and provide cover for my fish. I chose mosquito rasbora for this scape, i managed to find four at aqua forest and three at crystal aquarium in SF. I also have 2 ghost shrimp in the aquarium lurking about hopfully one will berry.


----------



## tetraontheedge (Dec 7, 2010)

Looks nice. The twigs remind me of cinnamon sticks (a new take on the "tea colored water" look of blackwater tanks). And I really love the shot with the green tank reflected in the lower right hand corner. It's an interesting accidental (?) contrast.


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

nice tank. love the leaf litter.


----------



## Greedy (May 26, 2010)

thanks guys! The water is pretty red I had to do a water change because I couldnt really see the detail in the rasbora anymore, lol.


----------



## limeslide (Jan 27, 2010)

VERY nice tank.  I love it!


----------



## demonr6 (Mar 14, 2011)

A bag of Seachem Purigen clears that right up.. remove when clear enough and repeat till satisfied.


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

demonr6 said:


> A bag of Seachem Purigen clears that right up.. remove when clear enough and repeat till satisfied.


maybe he/she doesn't want it clear....I like it!


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

I gotta say I like the layout of the wood in the first picture better, looks kinda like roots sticking out of a stream bank


----------



## Greedy (May 26, 2010)

Thanks everyone! the good thing about this layout its only sticks, leaves, and rocks, when i get tired of it i just move some leaves around and adjust a stick! . I think this type of layout should be considered before people start thinking about plastic plants and pink gravel, its pretty easy and inexpensive to do. Now all I need to do is stand out front of petsmart and preech the good word.


----------



## numbah84 (Jun 28, 2011)

I love a well maintained tea water tank gives that great earthy feel


----------



## narhay (Feb 28, 2007)

Nice! I agree, I think you may be better served with either getting two more unusually shaped sticks or rearranging the ones you have now. The way they are placed now reminds me of chopsticks.


----------



## vespers_ (May 6, 2011)

very very nice! we need more tanks like this! i'm in the process of creating something similar with duckweed as one of the few plants in the water 

imo you should keep the tea colored water if possible. it looks fantastic!


----------



## Greedy (May 26, 2010)

Update on the tank, added some manzanita, java moss, and a couple more ghost shrimp.


----------



## firefiend (Sep 3, 2009)

I love those changes! Look forward to seeing progress.


----------



## Greedy (May 26, 2010)

an update, i need to get this tank back under control. i will take a better picture soon


----------



## Greedy (May 26, 2010)

took the moss out added glosso...


----------



## Greedy (May 26, 2010)

made some changes


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

I'll be straight forward everything else was great until the last update :/ if you add back the sticks add just tiny little patches of moss onto the wood to give it a slight mossy feel otherwise love the tank(or use to)....If you keep that scape don't have the 2 lace rock as symmetrical


----------



## tmccarty (Aug 29, 2010)

I love the look of the tank. I grew up in an are with cedar lakes. Reminds me of home


----------



## Greedy (May 26, 2010)

FisheriesOmen said:


> I'll be straight forward everything else was great until the last update :/ if you add back the sticks add just tiny little patches of moss onto the wood to give it a slight mossy feel otherwise love the tank(or use to)....If you keep that scape don't have the 2 lace rock as symmetrical


TBH i took out the wood so that the glosso could grow in, i really need more light. Here is a pic from today


----------



## limeslide (Jan 27, 2010)

I like the changes, but the tea tank looked better in my opinion.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

i love the big slope in there im sure the shrimp will love it also tank looks good keep up the good work


----------



## Greedy (May 26, 2010)

limeslide said:


> I like the changes, but the tea tank looked better in my opinion.


Thanks, as of now this tank has turned into a guppy fry tank and has been filled with java mos and hornwort. I think i might buy another tank and redo the leaf litter stained tank again. 



wicca27 said:


> i love the big slope in there im sure the shrimp will love it also tank looks good keep up the good work


 I like the slope too, I wanted to try something different when I scaped it. Thanks!


----------



## Greedy (May 26, 2010)

added some hairgrass and rotala


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

I like the different setups you had in this tank.


----------

